# Some more questions about Sumps?????



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks to Pasfur, Wake and many other people here I have learned a lot. Financially I am not ready to get much started towards my SW tank, yet. But the more I read, I am reading about how much better sumps are to have. I am thinking maybe this is the way I should go???

I like the idea that when you need to ad anything to your tank you just ad it to the sump tank and it will be better for the fish so it will not come in direct contact with them.
I like that most of the equipment will be hidden.
and it sounds like it is easier to maintain. BUT since my tank is not drilled, if you guys think I should go with a sump, is there a good website where I can get directions to do it? 

I have already read the "understanding sumps" article and it helped a lot. but as for the actual decision of whether I should do one or not, well I am looking to you guys.

also, Is setting up a SW something that I can do in steps to make it more financial friendly? what would be the first step? I most likely have a place to send most of my fish so I should be able to empty my FW soon. The other fish I will put in a 1 1/2 gal tank, (they are my little brothers that were born after we bought his fish, so now "he" has a bunch of little babies! he would be heart broken of I got rid of them too.)

and a Q tank? what size should it be? I don't have any other tanks around so I would have to buy one.

Thanks For all the help!

-E


----------



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

How big is this tank that you are going to make into a saltwater tank? Once we know that we will be able to answer almost all your questions.


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

It is a 75ish gal tank. Here is a picture of it. I don't know the exact size I was told by LFS that by the measurements it would be 75.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

This being an acrylic tank, you have the benefit of being able to drill holes in it yourself. Did you read Understanding Sumps? I would suggest a Coast-to-Coast (C2C) Overflow, as they are the easiest to install. If you read Onefish2fish's New One, Round 2 (I should have put you right on the page where he starts to drill). This is kind of an example of a Coast-to-Coast overflow. Doing a C2C will be much less expensive than doing a baffled system with the holes in the bottom, and far much less expensive than using a siphoned overflow. 

As far as doing this as financially as possible...I would say start with setting up the tank and sump. Between drlling (if you plan to go this route), gluing up the sump, running the plumbing, testing the tank and plumbing afterwards to make sure its watertight and mixing up saltwater you probably have a month of work ahead of you. Than you can go out and buy sand and rock and let your tank mature. That should be at least another month. That gives you two months to start saving...


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for posting that, I have read it twice now and will read it more. 

SW tanks seem sooooo complicated I fear that I will not be able to be educated enough to understand it and build it. Kinda makes me nervous. Some timed I need to see things to understand them more, would I get much info if I go to a LFS and look at their setups? Could they tell me much? Or do anyone of you live near me so I can come bug you????? lol


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It is so hard to trust the LFS. Most employees think they know it all but most are so inexperienced and don't even realize it. There are good ones out there, but you are must better to lean on us here and then take their advise with a grain of salt.

Saltwater is not hard. It takes planning up front. Your budget was good! Why are you worried about money? Most of this stuff you can buy online at a huge discount. If you are worried about being successful, don't be. If you follow our lead you WILL have a successful setup.


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Pasfur,
I am worried about money because my dad is laid off right now, and the income I get mainly all goes to my horse (another very expensive hobby) I would sell him if I could, but thats another story.

My dad has asked that I don't put anything really into the tank until we get back on our feet. My whole family wants this so bad, but we all have to have patience, I am getting so excited with the encouragement from you guys I really want to do everything now! lol, but I would also like to keep the roof over my head and a place to put my tank. lol.

I am also a little worried about it being successful, I am afraid that I will kill something, I don't want to kill anything, I once had a Betta commit suicide by burying him self in the rocks. I trust you guys, and I really appreciate your help! I just don't have much confidence in myself. So lots more research for me, and more lurking on these boards.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

DaughteroftheKing said:


> I am also a little worried about it being successful, I am afraid that I will kill something, I don't want to kill anything, I once had a Betta commit suicide by burying him self in the rocks. I trust you guys, and I really appreciate your help! I just don't have much confidence in myself. So lots more research for me, and more lurking on these boards.


I will tell you something. YOU won't kill anything, but it is very likely that you will at some point buy a fish that dies within a few days. This is just part of the hobby. It happens in freshwater all the time as well. The numbers of fish that the LFS remove from the tanks every morning that did not survive shipping and acclimation is a lot higher than you would realize. ESPECIALLY in freshwater.

The key is learning to recognize the warning signs of what fish NOT to purchase. This may help you:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ssful-saltwater-selecting-healthy-fish-35145/

The second key is to quarantine the fish when you get them home. They really need a period of time free of the stress and rigors of a display. The quite time in quarantine is key. If you have not already read this, it may help:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...s/saltwater-setting-up-quarantine-tank-35693/

Just realize, when keeping live animals things sometimes go wrong. If having a fish die would make your stomach ill because of the money you spent, then don't spend that much money. They are plenty of beautiful inexpensive (<$30) fish in this hobby.


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks Pasfur,

It makes me feel better to know that it is normal for fish to die. Are some LFS better than others as far as care for the fish? to lessen the chances of disease? or are they all the same, I have a few near me and I want to know how to tell if they are good or not.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a huge difference from one LFS to the next. It can be difficult to recognize for a beginner, but fortunately you don't have to lean on the LFS for advise. You just need to recognize when to avoid buying a fish, which is fairly easy once you know what to watch for. 

Another thing, NEVER buy a fish at the advise of the LFS employee. If you find a fish and you want it, ask on here first and then return to buy the fish. There are so many fish offered in this hobby that are not suitable for the home aquarium.

The big difference in the LFS is their supplier. Who they order fish from at a wholesale level makes a huge difference. If you see prices that are just to good to be true, then you don't want to shop at that LFS. for example, in my area a typical Flame Angel goes for $40 or so. We have one shop that offers them for $25. No surprise that this is the shop I would never consider making a purchase from.


----------

